# none@none.com



## LightPhoenix

So I went to retrieve my password for the Sci-Fi site (since I haven't bothered to change it from the random letters and numbers).  I then received an e-mail from none@none.com with my password.  I just found it amusing.


----------



## Michael Morris

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> So I went to retrieve my password for the Sci-Fi site (since I haven't bothered to change it from the random letters and numbers).  I then received an e-mail from none@none.com with my password.  I just found it amusing.




That's PostNuke's default master admin address.  The Sci Fi admins are still picking straws to determine who's account gets all the crash notices


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> That's PostNuke's default master admin address.  The Sci Fi admins are still picking straws to determine who's account gets all the crash notices




Meanwhile, the poor person who really does have that address gets all the bounces.  (Not that he or she doesn't already get a boatload of junk email from people signing up for other stuff with that address, I'm sure.)

Tsk.

<pedantic>

If anyone cares, the canonical way to construct a non-existant email address is to use the top level domain ".invalid" (e.g. "whatever@whatever.invalid"), though the domains ".test", ".example", ".example.com", ".example.net", and ".example.org" are all also reserved and can be safely used for this purpose.

see RFC 2606

</pedantic>


----------



## Michael Morris

We didn't write the program.


----------

